# DS #4703: Estpolis: The Lands Cursed by the Gods (Japan)



## T-hug (Feb 24, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-5971^^


----------



## Absynthe (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, wow. The new Lufia.


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 24, 2010)

And so the search begins.....


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 24, 2010)

It seems that the NFO is missing.


----------



## BastardoXXL (Feb 24, 2010)

Where is the downloadlink?


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 24, 2010)

Found it, was really easy.

The 3d is amazing 0.0.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm guessing no secret english option?


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 24, 2010)

Hmm, not that I know of, it doesn't seem to have ap (I am on a CycloDS so it might be stealth mode), I will look into the secret english (doubt it would be there) but the gameplay is really solid.

Edit - Nope cannot find any secret English options or something like that.


----------



## granville (Feb 24, 2010)

Just added the nfo and game icon. Apparently there's some antipiracy here, which is already fixed. Copy/pasted from DS Scene-

/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///

How to play "Estpolis" on your DSTT and R4

For other than R4:

1. Download http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KZ4Q4UJL and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive.

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.  

For R4:

1. Use the Patch.exe in the folder of "For R4"

2. Rename your ROM file to "Estpolis.nds"

3. Put the Patch.exe to the same folder of the renamed Estpolis.nds file.

4. Execute the Patch.exe. That's all.

Note:
This path is not only for "Estpolis". It's one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  

The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## dreassica (Feb 24, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Just added the nfo and game icon. Apparently there's some antipiracy here, which is already fixed. Copy/pasted from DS Scene-
> 
> /// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///
> 
> ...




That is nto working, i get an error msg eventhough the rom IS renamed to estpolis.nds and in same dir.


----------



## granville (Feb 24, 2010)

You may need to hex edit the rom, try this out-

http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=9144#1

I don't have the game yet, so i can't say if it works. I wouldn't be able to tell anyways, i have to use an emulator which will likely play it without hassle (desmume is THAT accurate).


----------



## ChaosBoi (Feb 24, 2010)

Hot damn, just when I finally got around to trying Ragnarok >_< . I guess I'll give this one a spin too, despite not being able to read it. I really hope this makes it into the US, since every game in the series has been released over here. Since it's SE, I kind of doubt we'll be seeing this in English due to Lufia not being well known over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## raptordio (Feb 24, 2010)

I am getting a blank screen even after hex edit...


----------



## darkgunsou86 (Feb 24, 2010)

still blank screen in no$gba after the patch and akaio 1.5.1 still has the same save error message from before the patch.


----------



## RedHero (Feb 24, 2010)

I got an error when trying to use the R4 patch as well. The hex editor thingies are in Japanese, so I couldn't exactly figure it out. I tried searching for the numbers but couldn't find anything.

EDIT: Well, I did manage to do the hex edit now. I was doing it wrong >.<
But I still get a white screen when I try to start it up.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 24, 2010)

the english date hasnt been mentioned but definitely a title to watched out for
u can find the screenshots here and know tht famitsu gave it 30/40


----------



## themuddaload (Feb 24, 2010)

just in case anyone is clueless like me...



looks interesting. but i dont speak japanese...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 24, 2010)

Out already? Cool! Damn, 2010 seems to have a bunch of great games coming out!

This should be really good, seeing it's Lufia in ARPG form


----------



## RedHero (Feb 24, 2010)

For those having trouble playing it, this solution worked for me.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi,
> i was so lucky to see the Menu in english and then its all in japanese
> 
> 
> ...



Found it here:

http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=9144


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 24, 2010)

I think the anti piracy is to do with saving. Whenever I try what I believe to be saving an error appears where the I cannot do anything other than listen to the background music.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 24, 2010)

Damn, that looks pretty good. I'm willing to bet it never sees the light of day in English though. Thankfully in a few days we'll have Infinite Space to keep us all occupied until this gets a US/UK release date.


----------



## Hopeful Death (Feb 24, 2010)

So how does the anti-piracy manifest in this game? I've started it up and played a little and so far it's fine.


----------



## hellas (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi"
I've tried to fix the game but the patch for R4 and the rom  don't match. I tried the YS MENU too but appear the error "Unsupported DLDI name"


----------



## FeKa (Feb 24, 2010)

RedHero said:
			
		

> For those having trouble playing it, this solution worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for my ignorance, but how are you supposed to use those files?
I've tried everything (hex edit, R4 patch that isn't even patching in the first place), but it's still not working.


----------



## dsrules (Feb 24, 2010)

game loads and saves fine on M3Kaura


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 24, 2010)

On my R4:
Hex editing didn't work.
Patch didn't work.
Didn't work with YS menu
Didn't worth with AKAIO.

Wonderful.


----------



## kyogo (Feb 24, 2010)

Doesn't work on my EZ-Flash V+ both patched and unpatched rom.


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 25, 2010)

Using AKAIO 1.5[.0] (NOT USING 1.5.1 AND THE 2010 LOADERS!!)

Unpatched: Normal LOAD, HOLD X, and HOLD A:
The game will boot but will display a save data could not be read message upon startup.

Patched(Via Roudolph's Child's Play Patch): Normal LOAD, HOLD X, and HOLD A:
^Same as Unpatched^

Fix within the week/month on AKAIO 1.6??? PLZ?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> I'm guessing no secret english option?


I don't think we're ever going to get that lucky again.


----------



## RedHero (Feb 25, 2010)

FeKa said:
			
		

> Sorry for my ignorance, but how are you supposed to use those files?
> I've tried everything (hex edit, R4 patch that isn't even patching in the first place), but it's still not working.



You're supposed to put those files in the Ysmenu folder. The folder is called TTmenu for me, but it may have a different name. You'll see 3 files in the folder with the exact same name. Rename them, and then put the downloaded files in it. Load up Ysmenu, and then the game. It should work then.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, I can't wait to get an M3i Zero now, since it only gives me a white screen on R4.


----------



## hellas (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi!

With R4I SDHC V1.4, all solutions see above doesn't work! I've followed all the passages for Ys Menu, but nothing! I hopo for AP for my card


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 25, 2010)

so, did anyone managed to get the game to work?

hex edit didnt work


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 25, 2010)

MRFATSO...
i will send you a the DB nao
go test it!!!!

well... the game works for me on emulator
i had made some codes for it


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 25, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> well... the game works for me on emulator
> i had made some codes for it


Already?? That was really fast.
Anyway, tried the hex edit manually and also the patch.
Didnt work in both the cases. I guess I should try the new extinfo.dat .


----------



## shadow13lader (Feb 25, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> MRFATSO...
> i will send you a the DB nao
> go test it!!!!
> 
> ...



Nice1 elixirdream, really hope it can works on acekard too . Been waiting for all this time.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL, fast? well would be faster if i didn't take care of fuurai shiren, the ninja game and wizworld :


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 25, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> LOL, fast? well would be faster if i didn't take care of fuurai shiren, the ninja game and wizworld :











Anyway, I cant seem to download the latest extinfo.dat from the link on DS-Scene.
Link to the latest extinfo.dat
Anyone else downloaded it?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 25, 2010)

oO, which emulator did u used to get the game playable?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 25, 2010)

no$gba works for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



saw the screen shot i took?

but this game is terrible in term of graphic
don't look like square enix


----------



## kodoku (Feb 25, 2010)

It seems like there are two different ROMs or something.  One with the CRC of C8A85A8B and one with 5E9060DF.  The hex edit and patch are apparently only supposed to be applied to the 5E9060DF one.  Unfortunately, it looks like the C8A85A8B is the one that's spread further.  Having quite a time trying to find the other one.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 25, 2010)

kodoku said:
			
		

> It seems like there are two different ROMs or something.  One with the CRC of C8A85A8B and one with 5E9060DF.  The hex edit and patch are apparently only supposed to be applied to the 5E9060DF one.  Unfortunately, it looks like the C8A85A8B is the one that's spread further.  Having quite a time trying to find the other one.



is interesting same game with different CRC would have different address for fixes...


----------



## kodoku (Feb 25, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> kodoku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the CRC of your ROM that you've got working in the emulator?


----------



## kodoku (Feb 25, 2010)

I found a post on 2ch detailing how to turn the C8 one into the 5E one... apparently all you do is zero out some stuff from the C8 one.  That's weird.  But I tried it, and I still can't get it working on my Acekard 2i.  I get a message that says the save data can't be read. I wonder if someone uploaded a save file, if it would work?


----------



## Vsc (Feb 25, 2010)

Bah, I tried it on my EZ V and it doesn't work, same for No$GBA. Game is patched, but still I get two blank screens.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 25, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> no$gba works for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, the bypass code didnt work for me, maybe it work with the one with the other CRC? guess it's time for me to check my source.


----------



## kodoku (Feb 25, 2010)

I've all but given up on trying to get the game to work on my Acekard 2i/DSi.  It seems to work fine on my Cyclo, but unfortunately that means I have to use my old crappy fat DS.  Oh well.
I do hope someone figures out how to get it working on AK2i eventually, though.

EDIT: Okay, it doesn't save on the Cyclo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ah well.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 25, 2010)

kodoku said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't have r4cce with me right now
i can't check

mrfatso,
i will ask my friend about it...
maybe he got news about it


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 25, 2010)

cool, and thanks.Anyway, passing you NDSheader so u can use that to check the crc.


----------



## taken (Feb 25, 2010)

The hex fix or the patch didn't work on the Edge os1.7.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks taken for the info on edge and thanks for reminding me that i have an extra edge that i could have tested it on.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 25, 2010)

mrfatso,
no news from the usual source yet?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 25, 2010)

nope, i am dling them from my own source and they are the common CRC version.

usual source version are the common one as well.


----------



## Suiseiseki (Feb 25, 2010)

Not sure if the error is the same.

I'm using EDGE (v1.7) and the error I'm getting is that I can't save (when you save, the saving notice stays there and never disappears)

Hope this helps.


----------



## 911good4u2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Are there any solution for AK2I ?
I have tried all the method above but no 1 solve the problem (BLANK PAGE AT THE MOST BEGINNING)
I am sorry for disturbing and I know you all are still working on it. 
THANK YOU VERY MUCH !!
And I hope your reach success  as fast as possible


----------



## PhatalPhoenix (Feb 25, 2010)

Wondering if anyone can pm me where they found a CRC: 5E9060DF ? Tired of looking for hours


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 25, 2010)

my ID is the same as you guys, i don't have the rumour CRC 5E version
i just boot the game thats all
i have no idea why it doesn't work for you guys on the latest no$gba... which was last updated many years ago..

for doubters
this is a screen shot from no$gba






i have to add on... once in a blue moon i might get a crash..


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, now I'm pissed.
I am going to delete this game from my AK2i until there is a CONFIRMED WORKING PATCH for AKAIO 1.5.1 (YEH, I UPDATED!)
I did the Hex Edit Patch and it still does not work!
I am starting to hate that Save Data could not be read error window.

If it is a saving problem I guess I'll be waiting until 2011 when the guy working on AKAIO pulls the stick out of his arse and decides to update AKAIO to 1.6


----------



## Vsc (Feb 25, 2010)

Maybe this is stupid question, but how can I check wheter the one I have is CRC  C8A85A8B or 5E9060DF? Can I check it in Hex Editor? If yes, then how?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 25, 2010)

Vsc said:
			
		

> Maybe this is stupid question, but how can I check wheter the one I have is CRC  C8A85A8B or 5E9060DF? Can I check it in Hex Editor? If yes, then how?



you can always use r4cce to do that

or this tool

ndsheader.exe


----------



## Vsc (Feb 25, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Vsc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank You very much.


----------



## bloodsin9113 (Feb 25, 2010)

elixirdream, can you show us the emulation options of your no$gba? That may be the reason why it works on your no$gba.


----------



## PhatalPhoenix (Feb 25, 2010)

For No$GBA I set the Reset/Startup Entry point to GBA Bios (Nintendo Logo). The intro doesn't work, but once it kept hitting start and A enough times I finally got to the game. Graphics still seem a bit shotty though...


----------



## bloodsin9113 (Feb 25, 2010)

Strange. For my no$gba 2.6a, whenever I set the Rest/Startup Entry piont to GBA Bios (Nintendo Logo), any game just crashes when I try to start up. What version of no$gba are you using and what are your other emulation options? I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Vsc (Feb 25, 2010)

PhatalPhoenix said:
			
		

> For No$GBA I set the Reset/Startup Entry point to GBA Bios (Nintendo Logo). The intro doesn't work, but once it kept hitting start and A enough times I finally got to the game. Graphics still seem a bit shotty though...




Hmm, every time I change that option the image rom crashes... doh. Gotta wait for the working patch.


----------



## PhatalPhoenix (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't worry about it, I got to probably the first boss and it crapped out. Screen turned all colorful and couldn't see anything.

I was using 2.6. Not 2.6a. That one would crash for me too.

If it helps here you go:







If anyone thinks they have any info that can help me please PM me.


----------



## evening (Feb 25, 2010)

RedHero said:
			
		

> FeKa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the instructions. The game now works on my R4 clone using YSmenu. The game's  CRC is C8A85A8B in case anybody's wondering.


----------



## PhatalPhoenix (Feb 25, 2010)

Can you get it to work on No$gba 2.6? And in NDS header where does it say the CRC? I see CRC32 with EAAE7E0A and CRC16 with two sets of numbers for Secure Area, Logo, and Header.

It's very confusing and after trying several different emulators and roms I think I've narrowed it down to the rom, but do not know where to get a valid version.


----------



## FeKa (Feb 25, 2010)

RedHero said:
			
		

> FeKa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. Now it works.
Again thanks for the info.


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 25, 2010)

How to get it to work in AK2i:

Google: Bad_Ad84 patch
Download the patcher.
Place Sim City DS [J] In the donor folder
Place Estpolis in the Patient folder
Click fix.bat
type in y and wait for the window to close
place the new fixed.nds into the Acekard2i, rename it if you want.
!!IMPORTANT!!
PRESS AND HOLD X when loading the game.
It saves/loads and plays with no problem...well, as far as I got in the game...it works fine.


----------



## shadow13lader (Feb 26, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> How to get it to work in AK2i:
> 
> Google: Bad_Ad84 patch
> Download the patcher.
> ...


It worked ,great now i can play this game


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

too bad, this doesnt work with wizman but o well, at least we can play this


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Feb 26, 2010)

How to get it work on ak2i


1. Download sim city.nds(jap)
2. download ds lazy or use the ARM 7_FIX patcher
3. unpack sim city and Estpolis.
4. replace the arm7.bin from estapolis with that from sim city
5. repack the rom
6. start akaio
7. press X well loading the rom



I regret what I said, it works!


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> too bad, this doesnt work with wizman but o well, at least we can play this



i thought there is a patch for wizworld? which is working


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

there is? u mean the universal patch thing? oO, cant believed i forgotten about that.

edit: if it's not the universal patch thing, then guess its back to googlin for the patch


----------



## steveo581 (Feb 26, 2010)

has anyone gotten the game to work with dstt?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

for those who used the arm7-patch, not sure if this applies to the rest of u guys, but be careful when closing your ds lid, mine just froze and gave me b.s.o.d when i reopen the lid.


----------



## Vsc (Feb 26, 2010)

mrfasto, WiZman just need some hex editing. Wonder if the method for Acecard will work with EZ V ?_?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 26, 2010)

PhatalPhoenix said:
			
		

> If anyone thinks they have any info that can help me please PM me.



try no$zoomer


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

Vsc said:
			
		

> mrfasto, WiZman just need some hex editing. Wonder if the method for Acecard will work with EZ V ?_?



didnt work for me, i probably messed up along the way, since i got white screen after that.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Vsc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so you are playing this game huh?
send me your estpolis .sav once you had venture further than soma temple


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

okay, i will pass them as soon as possible i remember not to close the lid -_-ll

Also, is it possible to beat the first boss? if so, what's the reward?

edit: darn, knew it was too good to be true, b.s.o.d when i try to exit town


----------



## deathking (Feb 26, 2010)

from what i seen they have botched a classic
where the damn world map


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 26, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> okay, i will pass them as soon as possible i remember not to close the lid -_-ll
> 
> Also, is it possible to beat the first boss? if so, what's the reward?



try using the health code


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

don think its possible, i wasnt able to deal even 1 damage when i use that forward thrust skill. Anyway, argh, read the editted post, and i sent u a save by msn.


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 26, 2010)

There is more AP checks than the patch covers! This game pulls an Earthbound on the bridge level. If you use the Save Midpoint it crashes your game, and when you restart...YOU SAVE IS GONE!
This game is just way too buggy on AKAIO and far too loaded with AP to be considered "Playable" in my books.

I immagine that there are FAR MORE AP Checks in the game then I have gotten to.
I am sure that even if you didn't use the midpoint save that at some point it would crash the game and kill your save.

Everybody wait a month for this to be cracked.
YES I SAID A MONTH! It will take that long for the people that patch this stuff to get the stick out of their arse and get the fack to work. Normanat is still pissed at Roudolph and Roudolph is on his high horse and thinks the first time he patches a game it will work like he is the Jesus Christ to anti-anti-piracy or something...WHICH HE IS NOT!

Short version:
Even when patched, there are more AP checks that CRASH YOUR GAME and KILL YOUR SAVE FILES. In short, PULLS A DAMN EARTHBOUND!
God forbid is anybody uses Cheat Codes on the original game card and activate the AP check...they won't be very happy about it.

@mrfatso

Yes, with ARM-7 Patches you cannot close your DS or the game will crash. That sucks alone...then with the above added, it just made my blood come to a boil. I was almost about to PWN my  DS.

I wouldn't be surprised if the AP in this game is a new strand that checks other AP values to see if they have been changed in the ROM and then activate the AP at future points.


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 26, 2010)

Kernel 2.0 RC12 is out as i can see for all ez5 flashcart version.


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 26, 2010)

Seems Team Cyclo has fixed the saving problem.

The bridge is the second level right?


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 27, 2010)

My only problem after the Arm-7 transplant with AKAIO was not being able to close my DS.
Never frozen, save corrupted, crashed, or anything without closing my DS.
About 5-6 hours into the game so far.
Fun game, though kind of annoying.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

i tried a patch my friend gave me
was able to boot the game and make a save

so what are the other known issue?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

hmm, i guess one of them that we know is on a clean rom, we will get a save data error as soon as the game booted up. 

As for me, i just blame unlucky for this:

After i have arm-7 patched the game with sim city (J), i was able to play untill i reached the next area, talked to everyone, but as soon as i try to left the town, i gotten a black screen with the music still playing.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

alright.. now i am about to left the 2nd town..
i think is lexus lab


----------



## lenaleelee (Feb 27, 2010)

ok, I think im gonna make you guys VERY happy. I found this link on a Japanese site, with a patch:Estpolis CRC Change Patch from [C8A85A8B] to [5E9060DF].

get it here.

these are the steps:
1. Download the CRC edit and use it on your rom.
2. Apply the Childs play patch, here.(if you're using R4, then use the "For R4" patch.
3.Patch the rom and it should work,if not, there are some extra files (might make it work if it still doesn't, here)

Hope I Helped!


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

lenaleelee said:
			
		

> ok, I think im gonna make you guys VERY happy. I found this link on a Japanese site, with a patch:Estpolis CRC Change Patch from [C8A85A8B] to [5E9060DF].
> 
> get it here.
> 
> ...



i guess this is the patch i was talking about ..
i managed to get the game CRC C861778E version to boot
still testing on mrfatso's problem

FOR CRC C861778E..
i didn't use the patch that changes the CRC to start with 5
i just use the one that you see once you unzip the folder

EDIT: i was able to get out of the second town and arrive at the bridge! where maxim meets tia (girlfriend)


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

by the way, i meant to ask, who is the orange hair girl right after u arrived in town? She seems important.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 27, 2010)

lenaleelee said:
			
		

> ok, I think im gonna make you guys VERY happy. I found this link on a Japanese site, with a patch:Estpolis CRC Change Patch from [C8A85A8B] to [5E9060DF].
> 
> get it here.
> 
> ...


Anyone confirmed this to be working?
I'm gonna test it, I'll report back to you whether or not it worked.


----------



## 911good4u2 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can anyone kind to upload the patches to the other server. please?

I cannot download them on megaupload.

Please help


----------



## Suiseiseki (Feb 27, 2010)

Did a quick test with the new patch.

It still doesn't work with EDGE (you still freeze when you try to save, everything else works fine).


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> by the way, i meant to ask, who is the orange hair girl right after u arrived in town? She seems important.



the orange girl that wears short skirt?
i think is maxim's girlfriend or something

yaya.. her name is TIA !!!

when she saw another girl came out (i think is alice/aris)
she was jealous and said that maxim wanted to run away from love
that part was funny


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

darn, i wish my knowledge of japanese was more than 1 year of crash course.

and haiz, i thought that girl was selena. But hmm, if this is similar to lufia 2 story, i guess tia and maxim will break up in the not so distant future.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> darn, i wish my knowledge of japanese was more than 1 year of crash course.
> 
> and haiz, i thought that girl was selena. But hmm, if this is similar to lufia 2 story, i guess tia and maxim will break up in the not so distant future.



i am not sure about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but the girl surely is awful with cooking
after maxim got her a HARP 
then she cooked for maxim
i wasn't paying attention but i saw her she smack something real hard until maxim was shocked

later on.. she presented a dish to maxim
it was some brownish dish
a huge one

maxim was like... Uhhhh....


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 27, 2010)

When I try to patch the CRC, I get this weird error message in japanese.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

oo, hmm, if i recalled correctly, maxim and that girl who cooks and live with him, do have some feeling, so yay, i guess this will mean that i can expect a new story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, anyway, is there any new skills in this game and if so,how do u get new skills?


----------



## dreassica (Feb 27, 2010)

The patch gives me a load rom errcode=-4 on my r4isdhc


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> oo, hmm, if i recalled correctly, maxim and that girl who cooks and live with him, do have some feeling, so yay, i guess this will mean that i can expect a new story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i yet to explore the game that much
i think it can be upgraded from the lab...
not sure
was rushing through to check the AP


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

I see, well, thanks for the info.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

patched and success





CRC not found/seen





patch fails

---

if you get a few lines of japanese
that means you didn't have this ????.txt + OpenPatch.exe in the same folder


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

i didnt received pic 1 and 3,but i keep getting 2


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i didnt received pic 1 and 3,but i keep getting 2



Is it fixed now...?

by the way, for those who are playing this game..
what do you all think about it?
worth the replay or what?

i didn't play the old version
so i think i might give this a try even though the graphic is a little ermm
sorry high expectation from Square Enix


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

nope, didnt work for me, it's the same save data cannot be access stuff. O well, guess i wait for new firmware update either from edge or acekard. 


And elixir, if you do play lufia 2, just one small hint, overgrinding pays greatly for this game. Also, make sure u make  a save state before any boss fight and if the next hit is the finishing, make a save state there and keep reloading, simply because the boss do have rare drops and some of the item are really great.



Spoiler



Catfish gem ftw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess i play that one of these days, hopefully by now, i would have figure out that bomb puzzle solution, which is one small issue i have with the game, some of the puzzle are a piece of cake, while others are pretty frustrating.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> nope, didnt work for me, it's the same save data cannot be access stuff. O well, guess i wait for new firmware update either from edge or acekard.
> 
> 
> And elixir, if you do play lufia 2, just one small hint, overgrinding pays greatly for this game. Also, make sure u make  a save state before any boss fight and if the next hit is the finishing, make a save state there and keep reloading, simply because the boss do have rare drops and some of the item are really great.
> ...



thanks for the hint ....

the first boss was crazy! i know we might meant to lose
but it was a little hard to jump on to his hand to whack the thing 
out of 20 tries
i was able to hit him once
and it was just a meager 7pts damage

i hope the rest of the boss won't be as crazy as this
otherwise, 1 hit kill code


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 27, 2010)

hey, on the bright side, if its like lufia 2, u probably get rewarded for being able to kill him(but wow, this early in game, i am impressed or should i be annoyed?)


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 27, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> hey, on the bright side, if its like lufia 2, u probably get rewarded for being able to kill him(but wow, this early in game, i am impressed or should i be annoyed?)



haahhahaha.. no idea mate..
since i don't like using cheats while gaming
so we won't know until i decided to go nasty and restart the game with a 1 hit kill code

anyway, i am out !! ZZzzz *SICK*


----------



## lenaleelee (Feb 27, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> lenaleelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats strange, lets see...It works for me on R4 now , im lvl 12 ;D,so it IS working and i tested myself , ill talk u trough how I did it.

1-i downloaded the ROM and dragged only the .nds file to my desktop.
2-after I did that, I dragged the CRC patch AND the .txt file in it to my desktop(maybe thats where you went wrong. you HAVE to drag out the .txt file from the CRC patch too.
3- i dragged my .nds Estpolis ROM on the patch, and after a short while it said 100% and what LOOKS like an error message,
however, it just says patching is complete(note: if it gives a window when the patching is still at 0% this time, it still failed, but if it does on 100%, it worked for you now.)
4- after you completed the CRC patching, you drag out the Childs play patch ( drag out patcher only)
5- rename your .nds ROM to : Estpolis.nds(says so in the childs patch read me) and drag it to the patcher to patch it.

It should work now YOU DONT USE YSMENU!! cos normally some games work with it, but in this case, it only works without ysmenu on my NDS

Hope i helped u dood


----------



## lenaleelee (Feb 27, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> patched and success
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, the .txt for the CRC patch is in the file for me, i dragged them both out to the desktop and patched my rom there , and it worked : /


----------



## davidv (Feb 27, 2010)

lenaleelee said:
			
		

> ok, I think im gonna make you guys VERY happy. I found this link on a Japanese site, with a patch:Estpolis CRC Change Patch from [C8A85A8B] to [5E9060DF].
> 
> get it here.
> 
> ...



I tried this patch and i get a white screen at being loaded ( using r4+ysmenu)


----------



## lenaleelee (Feb 27, 2010)

davidv said:
			
		

> lenaleelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just repost my message + the addition of how i did it(the message above yours) and also: It only works WITHOUT Ysmenu, I tried it with ys 1st too, but when I didnt , it worked so try without YSmenu


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 27, 2010)

lenaleelee said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still get white screens. Oh well, unless a real, working patch comes along soon, I'll wait for the english version.


----------



## cosmiccow (Feb 27, 2010)

This is looking awesome. I will wait for the english version and play Shiren The Wanderer in the meantime.


----------



## Magris (Feb 27, 2010)

Can anyone explain to me how to get this to work on no$gba? 
When I try loading the rom, all I get is a white screen.
And when I start the game from the boot-up screen, it says image crashed.

I've read the thread multiple times and I just got confused. So if it's possible, anyone want to give a step-by-step guide as to how to make this work with no$gba?


----------



## PhatalPhoenix (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah I'm having the same issue. I got both patches to work, but I tried in No$GBA and no luck. I'm still getting the same issues.

If anyone has a working version can you PM me?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 28, 2010)

PhatalPhoenix said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm having the same issue. I got both patches to work, but I tried in No$GBA and no luck. I'm still getting the same issues.
> 
> If anyone has a working version can you PM me?



i don't think the patch fixes the problem on no$gba
no$gba really need some fix


----------



## pokemonxd8 (Feb 28, 2010)

HOW TO FIX ESTPOLIS ON DSTT CARD: First Download this: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=83IJE938 Then put on the three files: extinfo.dat file, infolib.dat file, and savlib.dat file in your TTmenu Folder and replace it. Don't worry, I thought it would mess up my card but it didn't. After you are done putting the files in, test out the game. NO YSMENU. Plain TTDS menu and try it out. YSmenu doesn't work. It gives a white screen for Estpolis. PM me If you still have problems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Peace!


----------



## juskaz (Feb 28, 2010)

OK heres how I got this game to work on no$gba. First get a clean copy of the game, download the CRC edit patch and apply it. Use the latest No$zoomer and turn on EX0-4. Set the emulator Reset/Startup Entry point to GBA BIOS and run the game. Don't know if you need to do all that, but that's how I got it to work.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 28, 2010)

a little spoiler for you guys about egg dragon



Spoiler



egg dragon is in the well of the first town (the town after soma palace)

jump into the well


----------



## Magris (Feb 28, 2010)

juskaz said:
			
		

> OK heres how I got this game to work on no$gba. First get a clean copy of the game, download the CRC edit patch and apply it. Use the latest No$zoomer and turn on EX0-4. Set the emulator Reset/Startup Entry point to GBA BIOS and run the game. Don't know if you need to do all that, but that's how I got it to work.



Thanks, I got it to work now!
Can't wait once this gets released stateside.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 28, 2010)

So, for those who are playing, are there capsule monster?


----------



## lenaleelee (Feb 28, 2010)

o.o well my fix was for the R4 not the no$gba o ,O but I see som1 found a solution for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now i can play it on my comp too and make youtube walktrough vids :B


----------



## lenaleelee (Feb 28, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> a little spoiler for you guys about egg dragon
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 lol i found it, but when I talk to it I just teleport back into town lol =o 
btw: i think Dekar is overpowered since he can wear all chars weapons D: (stupid pink haired brat)


----------



## dreassica (Feb 28, 2010)

pokemonxd8 said:
			
		

> HOW TO FIX ESTPOLIS ON DSTT CARD: First Download this: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=83IJE938 Then put on the three files: extinfo.dat file, infolib.dat file, and savlib.dat file in your TTmenu Folder and replace it. Don't worry, I thought it would mess up my card but it didn't. After you are done putting the files in, test out the game. NO YSMENU. Plain TTDS menu and try it out. YSmenu doesn't work. It gives a white screen for Estpolis. PM me If you still have problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried on my r4i-sdhc, which is a dstt clone I finally don't get the -4 load error no more, but I do get 2 white screens :/


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 28, 2010)

lenaleelee said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 28, 2010)

This is one of the best games I've ever played. It's A LOT like Terranigma for the SNES, which is my favourite game of all time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The gameplay is really smooth, switching characters, healing, etc is easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also really like that they kept the original music, which was (and still is) really good.


----------



## dirk123 (Feb 28, 2010)

Another tip for Elixir for Lufia 2:
1. Boomerangs are your best friend with the first few bosses.
2.


Spoiler



The first battle with Gades, which you can lose can be won. If you win, you get a very powerfull weapon for Guy named "Gades Blade". It is uneffective against the undead, but also equiping the "Undead Ring" makes all your attacks holy.



Capsule monsters are there to help you with your battles. You can evolve them by feeding them weapons and stuff.
You can have 1 monster in your team. And tehere are like 8 to collect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Each monster has his own element. Foomy = Neutral, Blaze = Fire etc.


----------



## cjcuri8 (Mar 1, 2010)

I still can't get past the bridge in the second town. I've tried both the arm7 fix and the CRC patch on Acekard 2i with latest AKAIO.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 1, 2010)

@elixir, pretty much what dirk has mentioned, and also, capsule monster ARE expensive and they are assholes, feed them premium stuff and what do u know, they think u are a money tree and expect to fed even more premium stuff all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Feed them cheap stuff and they are happy to accept cheap stuff. 

But they are pretty useful, they help u attack and form an additional team member, so u have an advantage. 

and then u will ask if they are expensive and are an ingrateful jerk, what's the point of them, well, aside from an additional team member, feeding them will sort of level them up and after a while, they will evolved to a stronger form, and with this, they will gain stats boost and learn new skills(this is the only way to unlock new skills, if i remember correctly) and sometimes when they reach master form(which is their final evolution) they will change completely and gain a different set of skills(case in point, the 1st capsule monster that u get in the original lufia 2, not sure about this, 1st to before master form, it's just a cloud thingie, master form -> it turns into a nine tail fox with pretty good skill set) 

Of cos for some capsule monsters, it's much better to left them at a weaker form since evolving them will give less beneficial skills.

For example, if i remember correct, one of the capsule monster is a really great support with lots of healing/support skill, but when it evolved to its next tier, that monster loses all of those skill and instead gain attack skill, which might have been better if it isnt for the fact that it's more suited towards magical skill and its str stat sucks and it's support skill are pretty good.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 1, 2010)

capsule monsters ?
i think i should progress the game a little mroe to find out about it
can anyone of you tell me where and roughly i could get my first capsule monsters?

dirk123,
well i think as you said it can be done! 
since i tried whacking the boss!
his attack radius and style of attack is much predictable
but trying to hit his weakpoint is a little challenging


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 1, 2010)

idk about the ds version, since i cant play it, but if u are playing the original lufia 2 on an snes emulator, i remember it is in a forest(after catfish boss), not on a regular path, so u have to explore a little, and after u have gone into the forest,  there are no enemies in there, all u have to do is walk into the circle talk to the lady, after that u get ur first capsule monster which is non-elemental


----------



## dirk123 (Mar 1, 2010)

First 2 Capsule Monsters

Foomy(Jelze): After the Catfish boss, go to the warp gate to the next area on the world map. Go sout to a forest shrine.

Blaze: Tarantula dungeon -> Ruby Apple


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 1, 2010)

Blaze sucks in my opinion,when every other battle, that gutless blaze will just run away, if he has more backbone, i might have actually considered having him in team Maxim.

I mean what's the point when o noes, there is a slighter stronger foe, well, see ya, maxim and tia and guy, i am out of this battle despite number advantage. 

Foomy ftw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The other capsule monster, i have no idea on those, since the last time i remember...



Spoiler



maxim was fight gades/ one of the sentinels, and the tower was collapsing, later we get to a scene where maxim wake up with a babe and i think he was married?



Anyway, i just didnt get very far into the game.


----------



## Norther (Mar 1, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> hmm, i guess one of them that we know is on a clean rom, we will get a save data error as soon as the game booted up.
> 
> As for me, i just blame unlucky for this:
> 
> After i have arm-7 patched the game with sim city (J), i was able to play untill i reached the next area, talked to everyone, but as soon as i try to left the town, i gotten a black screen with the music still playing.




Hi! mrfatso,

May i ask you a question? How do resolve the black screen which occure to you when playing for a while? I face the same problem as you. I use ak2i with akaio 1.5.1.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 1, 2010)

This is getting interesting 
i guess being sick = giving me the opportunity to rush the game a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i realised there are altogether 6 characters in this game
will they be joining us on the battle field or what?


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 1, 2010)

oO, that's is being to sound plausible that the capsule monsters are back, i wonder though, if that's true, how good are the AI? will they be retarded and spam skills on the air, will they be killing themselves all the time or will they be decent and attack on the same target? 

Anyway, looking at the trailer, it seems like u be controlling 1 player but, u can tap(?) on your ally pic to carry on chaining hits on your enemy.

anyway, let me count characters that i think they will be in there: Maxim, tia, selena, guy, kavar(that muscle dude) and i think that's all i know, so maybe last slot is capsule monster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Norther said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have no idea, that's why i am just asking for some info on other lufia 2 related stuff like is there capsule monster and hoping that the next akaio fixes this game.

In the meantime, i guess u can play other games for the time being, try the zelda clone, shounen ____ ____, it's pretty fun, but just a note, u wouldnt be able to save till u gotten your lawn mower(as i like to called it, u might called it your handy dandy boomerang)


----------



## dirk123 (Mar 1, 2010)

Characters in the original Lufia 2:
Maxim
Tia -> Leaves party later in the game after 



Spoiler



Selan and Maxim marry


Guy
Dekar (had blue hair in the original) leaves after a certain event
Lexis -> Temporary party member till you reach the elves
Artea -> Joins after Lexis leaves


----------



## PhatalPhoenix (Mar 1, 2010)

juskaz said:
			
		

> OK heres how I got this game to work on no$gba. First get a clean copy of the game, download the CRC edit patch and apply it. Use the latest No$zoomer and turn on EX0-4. Set the emulator Reset/Startup Entry point to GBA BIOS and run the game. Don't know if you need to do all that, but that's how I got it to work.


Thank you very much! My problem was that I did the CRC patch, but then used the universal Rudolph patch afterwards. I should have ignored the second patch and tried it in 2.6a. Thanks!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 1, 2010)

@elixir: There's 6 party members and you can swap between them by tapping their face icon on the touch screen.


----------



## cjcuri8 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok I figured out how to get past the bsod in the second town for Acekard users. Just hold X while moving into the next part of town. Unfortunately I think you have to do this for all black screens after that. Otherwise it works perfectly. I've only tried this on the arm7 fix so far, probably would work for the CRC patch.

Edit: Forget that, only works if you don't save.


----------



## Norther (Mar 2, 2010)

cjcuri8 said:
			
		

> Ok I figured out how to get past the bsod in the second town for Acekard users. Just hold X while moving into the next part of town. Unfortunately I think you have to do this for all black screens after that. Otherwise it works perfectly. I've only tried this on the arm7 fix so far, probably would work for the CRC patch.
> 
> Edit: Forget that, only works if you don't save.




Hi!! 

What do you mean that "work if don't save"?

Thank you.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, exactly as he says, when you don't save your game.


----------



## hadokenstyle (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey there-
Great thread to everyone and thanks for the hard work in making this possible...

Anywho, running R4 (authentic) and did the first patch, then the child's play patch. I got the game to load and it shows the Nintendo and Squeenix logos, then the screen stays black after that. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## lenaleelee (Mar 2, 2010)

hadokenstyle said:
			
		

> Hey there-
> Great thread to everyone and thanks for the hard work in making this possible...
> 
> Anywho, running R4 (authentic) and did the first patch, then the child's play patch. I got the game to load and it shows the Nintendo and Squeenix logos, then the screen stays black after that. Any ideas?
> ...


well first,lemme ask, u using YSmenu?


----------



## hadokenstyle (Mar 2, 2010)

lenaleelee said:
			
		

> hadokenstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, just R4 1.27 (it's SDHC so scratch my 'authentic,' but that shouldn't make a big difference from what I've read?)? I read a lot of posts saying some fixes won't work w/ YSmenu.
It seems weird though, because it loads and get to those screens and just stops... @[email protected]


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 2, 2010)

Always try YSmenu first.


----------



## gazghost (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a DSTT and I can not get rid of the white screen.

With CRC change and patch = error = 4 message

Added the other files to the TTmenu = white screen.


Any success guys?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 3, 2010)

gazghost said:
			
		

> I have a DSTT and I can not get rid of the white screen.
> 
> With CRC change and patch = error = 4 message
> 
> ...


What do you mean by 'the other files'?


----------



## pokemonxd8 (Mar 3, 2010)

HOW TO FIX ESTPOLIS ON DSTT CARD: First Download this: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=83IJE938  Then put on the three files: extinfo.dat file, infolib.dat file, and savlib.dat file in your TTmenu Folder and replace it. Don't worry, I thought it would mess up my card but it didn't. After you are done putting the files in, test out the game. NO YSMENU. Plain TTDS menu and try it out. YSmenu doesn't work. It gives a white screen for Estpolis. PM me If you still have problems. biggrin.gif  Peace! biggrin.gif        IF YOU WANT THIS PATCH TO WORK: Download this firmware for DSTT: http://happydone.com/tti-v117a07.html 

THEN THATS when you replace the three files: extinfo.dat file, infolib.dat file, and savlib.dat file in your TTmenu Folder and replace it. This should work now... if it doesn't work, I don't know what else to tell you, I'm only 11 yrs. old.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Mar 4, 2010)

Still can't make it work on Ak2i, I tried both versions, both patches and both with X and without. Why the hell doesn't it work?


----------



## Sir VG (Mar 4, 2010)

Works great through the first dungeon on my M3 DS Real.  Including saving.

For those that are wondering who's who compared to Lufia II, use this website and my listing.  I can give you most of the characters:

http://www.square-enix.co.jp/est/
Click skip on the intro video, then click on character.  The list is currently:

Maxim, Serena (Selan), Gadess (Gades), Tia, Guy, Artea (Arty), Dekar, Iris, ?, ?, ?, Lexas

The 3 ?s are new characters, as far as I can tell.  I don't remember them in the original game.


----------



## gazghost (Mar 4, 2010)

pokemonxd8 said:
			
		

> HOW TO FIX ESTPOLIS ON DSTT CARD: First Download this: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=83IJE938  Then put on the three files: extinfo.dat file, infolib.dat file, and savlib.dat file in your TTmenu Folder and replace it. Don't worry, I thought it would mess up my card but it didn't. After you are done putting the files in, test out the game. NO YSMENU. Plain TTDS menu and try it out. YSmenu doesn't work. It gives a white screen for Estpolis. PM me If you still have problems. biggrin.gif  Peace! biggrin.gif        IF YOU WANT THIS PATCH TO WORK: Download this firmware for DSTT: http://happydone.com/tti-v117a07.html
> 
> THEN THATS when you replace the three files: extinfo.dat file, infolib.dat file, and savlib.dat file in your TTmenu Folder and replace it. This should work now... if it doesn't work, I don't know what else to tell you, I'm only 11 yrs. old.



I had the 1.17 kernel, I will try this update and get back to you. Thanks for the info. *


----------



## gazghost (Mar 4, 2010)

gazghost said:
			
		

> pokemonxd8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lenaleelee (Mar 4, 2010)

@ elixirdream
You seem to be pretty far in, Can you maybe help me??
I just cured a sick girl in that snowy city by getting a flower for her and now I dont know what do do next.
Can you tell me what the next few steps are???
Thanking you in advance


----------



## pokemonxd8 (Mar 4, 2010)

What firmware do you have? im using DSTT firmware 1.17a12 Go here: [url=http://www.happydone.com/download/57-dstti...xed-ttmenu.html]http://www.happydone.com/download/57-dstti...xed-ttmenu.html[/url]  then download it and put on the new firmware then try it again.

*Posts merged*

What firmware do you have? im using DSTT firmware 1.17a12 Go here: [url=http://www.happydone.com/download/57-dstti...xed-ttmenu.html]http://www.happydone.com/download/57-dstti...xed-ttmenu.html[/url]  then download it and put on the new firmware then try it again.


----------



## gazghost (Mar 4, 2010)

pokemonxd8 said:
			
		

> What firmware do you have? im using DSTT firmware 1.17a12 Go here: [url=http://www.happydone.com/download/57-dstti...xed-ttmenu.html]http://www.happydone.com/download/57-dstti...xed-ttmenu.html[/url]  then download it and put on the new firmware then try it again.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> What firmware do you have? im using DSTT firmware 1.17a12 Go here: [url=http://www.happydone.com/download/57-dstti...xed-ttmenu.html]http://www.happydone.com/download/57-dstti...xed-ttmenu.html[/url]  then download it and put on the new firmware then try it again.



It beats the white screen, but i get to a black screen after, and it stops there.

Maybe I need a modded rom?

EDIT: I seemed to have tried anything, could it be that this is a DSi enhanced game and my old Phat DS wont run it properly?

YSmenu might help at all?


----------



## hadokenstyle (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey there-
I tried YSmenu, I'm starting to think that the rumors that it won't work at all w YSMenu are true, though a couple people have reported getting somewhere with it oddly?

I have R4 SDHC and just put YSMenu on it. After putting the savelib and w/e files in TTMenu folder, I don't have any error messages on booting, but then I just get a white screen.

I was able to get to Nintendo and Square Enix logo on the default R4 SDHC firmware (1.32).

Pointers?


----------



## Magris (Mar 7, 2010)

Does anyone with a pc emulation of the game having trouble getting past the tank?

After you take control of it, once it enters the room, my rom crashes. I tried 3 times and they all had the same result.

And if possible, any fixes? Or just beggars can't be choosers. :/


----------



## PhatalPhoenix (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm actually having the same exact issue with the tank thing. I tried it on a different version of the emulator too and no luck.


----------



## UltimagaWeapon (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm a PC emulator player too and I can't get even the logo to appear, I don't know what to =/


----------



## PhatalPhoenix (Apr 1, 2010)

There's a japanese program that converts your ROM into the proper version. You should be able to find it in one of the previous pages. Don't use the Rudolph patch, it won't help. And if you're using No$GBA 2.6a like I'd recommend you need to set in the options that the Start Up is GBABIOS instead of start directly.

Anyone know anything about the tank freeze mentioned at the bottom of the page before? I'd hate to think I can't move forward at all because of it.


----------



## UltimagaWeapon (Apr 2, 2010)

_get it here.

these are the steps:
1. Download the CRC edit and use it on your rom.
2. Apply the Childs play patch, here.(if you're using R4, then use the "For R4" patch.
3.Patch the rom and it should work,if not, there are some extra files (might make it work if it still doesn't, here)

Hope I Helped!_


Is this the post with the patch? Sorry that I'm not really good at these things, and I really didn't understand the instructions orz


----------



## PhatalPhoenix (Apr 2, 2010)

Do NOT apply the childs play patch. It will not work on an emulator with that. Ignore that like I said before.

Anyone have any way around the game crashing on No$GBA 2.6a when you get to the part where you steal the tank and go into the next room?


----------



## UltimagaWeapon (Apr 3, 2010)

So I should only do step 1? But even so, after downloading the Japanese patch I don't know what to do next exactly. I don't know how to apply the CRC edit and use it on my ROM. Sorry for being such a newb.


----------



## PhatalPhoenix (Apr 4, 2010)

You download the japanese patch. Drag and Drop your Estpolis.nds rom on to the patch. It should show a short message of japanese characters and an Ok button. I think there's a picture in earlier posts talking about whatever it can say. But it should be fine, otherwise download another rom and try again if it doesn't work.

I can't stress out enough in No$GBA2.6a to make sure the option for Rom Entrypoint is set to GBABIOS (should be the top left option) instead of start Rom directly or whatever it is. Otherwise it won't work.

Hope that helps. It sure was a confusing issue to solve.

And again I post asking for help with the Gratze dungeon and the emulator crashing when you steal the tank and get to the next room.


----------



## UltimagaWeapon (Apr 5, 2010)

I tried both ROMs. and both failed. Someone should upload an already patched version. I guess Estpolis doesn't attract that much crowd.


----------



## Earlo (Apr 9, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> patched and success
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tryed the patch but it only showed the second image, yet i tryed it wit a clean rom, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   can someone help me?


----------



## Earlo (Apr 9, 2010)

Where about is this rom entry point option, i look everywhere?


----------



## Earlo (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey guys if the CRC Patch didnt work try this patch, it worked for me

Patch for Estpolis


----------



## Earlo (Apr 9, 2010)

UltimagaWeapon said:
			
		

> I tried both ROMs. and both failed. Someone should upload an already patched version. I guess Estpolis doesn't attract that much crowd.



Try this patch and use the lastest No$zoomer and turn on the GBA BIO Entry thing, it worked for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is to make it work though, it is stilll in Japanese.

Patch for Estpolis


----------



## PhatalPhoenix (Apr 9, 2010)

The thing on paradise works fine with the CRC Patch. Get the No$Zoomer, No$GBA 2.6a, and set the options like I told you. Should work.

Anyone know anything about the tank freeze in Gratze Dungeon?


----------



## ShadowInferno119 (Apr 9, 2010)

PhatalPhoenix said:
			
		

> The ROM on [edited] works fine with the CRC Patch. Get the No$Zoomer, No$GBA 2.6a, and set the options like I told you. Should work.
> 
> Anyone know anything about the tank freeze in Gratze Dungeon?



There's no talking about places to get ROMs. I suggest you edit your post.


----------



## UltimagaWeapon (Apr 10, 2010)

The link is broken.

But it worked for me with the GBABIOS whatever thingy.

The game is awesome, is like a smoother Kingdom Hearts. Too bad the part for the tank hasn't been fixed yet tough... I hope there's a fix soon too or I won't be able to beat the game either XD or that they make it work for Desmume.


Edit: It worked only once, then the ROM crashes


----------



## Earlo (Apr 10, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> How to get it to work in AK2i:
> 
> Google: Bad_Ad84 patch
> Download the patcher.
> ...



I tryed and its not working,, is there any other way to get it to save and load?


----------



## Renewen (Aug 5, 2010)

After viewing through the problems PC emulators faced, I thought I'd share (possible) step by step solutions to the problems. Well, they worked for me at least..

PC emulation (Game doesn't run/white screen):

Step 1: Download no$GBA and no$Zoomer. (preferably latest version)
Step 2: Unzip/extract all the contents into one folder.
Step 3: Check whether these files are present, biosnds7.rom, biosnds9.rom, firmware.bin (found out that without them, the game will not run even if you set Reset/Startup Entrypoint to "GBA BIOS (Nintendo logo)" in no$GBA Setup), if not, download them.
Step 4: Set Reset/Startup Entrypoint to "GBA BIOS (Nintendo logo)" and restart/reset the cartridge. The game should be running.

Gratze Fortress B2 (Tank scene crash):

Step 1: Set the no$GBA Setup as shown below.

Sound Output Mode -> Digital Mono(fast)
Sound Desired Sample Rate -> Low (10kHz)(fast)
Video Output -> 24bit True Color
Multiboot Normal/BurstDelays -> Fast/Fast(best)
NDS Cartridge Backup Media -> FLASH 512KBytes
Solor Sensor Level -> Bright Sunlight

The rest of the setting should be left unchanged.

The tank scene should not crash anymore and you'll be able to proceed on. After finishing the tank scene, you'll be able to change everything back to before for higher performance. Do this change at the start of the game.


----------



## PhatalPhoenix (Oct 16, 2010)

Actually if you change the NDS Cartridge Backup Media it will erase all of your save data.

Has anyone have a proven way of getting past this?


----------

